# Crappie on the fly?



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I was thinking of using the fly rod to catch some crappie on a private pond. Now I'm able to get more distance on the fly rod than the spinning rod so I thought I'd give a go. We're not permitted to bring a boat in the pond.

Anyway, what flies do you use?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Slayed the crappie at 2 different lakes in PA today and yesterday after getting tired of the opening day of trout season crowds. All of them were on size 10 white conehead buggers. My brother also got them on red and yellow jigs. Just cast it out and strip it in slowly with a twitch here and there. The water was real clear at the one lake today, so I just stripped it in to the front of a weed line, let it sink, and watched my fly until it dissapeared then fish on!


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

When you see a lot of bugs in the air in the evening next to the lake and in the same time circles in the surface as the crappies are eating the emerging hatching nymphs.... This is the time to whip out the long 3 weight and start throwing those unweighted # 12-14 nymphs or dry flies.
During springtime and in the fall when the wind settles down late evening into the night.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

When you guys are swinging streamers what kind of leader are you using?


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Lundfish said:


> I was thinking of using the fly rod to catch some crappie on a private pond. Now I'm able to get more distance on the fly rod than the spinning rod so I thought I'd give a go. We're not permitted to bring a boat in the pond.
> 
> Anyway, what flies do you use?
> 
> ...


I've been catching a lot on white wooly buggers with small bead chain eyes. I've also done well with olive, black, and brown buggers... all with the bead chain eyes. 

Chartreuse over white clouser minnows, size 8-12 are what most people suggested to me,

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for small white buggers with bead-chain eyes. They love Cypert Minnows just as much.

If you want a killer crappie/white bass fly, try tying one up with a white marabou tail and some krystal flash, a white Estaz body, and some bead-chain eyes. I tie them on size 8-10 hooks and have a blast.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not doubting the small stuff works on them, but I never use it and don't intend to use it. I use streamers only, don't drop below a #6 and have caught them on much larger streamers in the #1 range. I think there's a solid reason why live minnows are pretty much the standard for traditional crappie anglers and why the vast majority of artificial lures used for crappies imitate small fish...crappies are small fish eaters, for the most part. My crappie patterns do the same, represent small fish. Even using larger streamers I'll still catch plenty of dinks, I think a lot of folks vastly underestimate the aggressiveness of the species.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

TheCream said:


> I'm not doubting the small stuff works on them, but I never use it and don't intend to use it. I use streamers only, don't drop below a #6 and have caught them on much larger streamers in the #1 range. I think there's a solid reason why live minnows are pretty much the standard for traditional crappie anglers and why the vast majority of artificial lures used for crappies imitate small fish...crappies are small fish eaters, for the most part. My crappie patterns do the same, represent small fish. Even using larger streamers I'll still catch plenty of dinks, I think a lot of folks vastly underestimate the aggressiveness of the species.


What leader do you use?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

0x-2x for most crappie fishing, unless you are fishing with nymphs, then you can go to 3x. but for #6-10 buggers and light streamers 2x is good. just about any small streamer is deadly on them, I really like using bonefish flies like a crazy charlie. There is a fly called a crappie special wich is the fly version of the marabou and chenille jigs for crappie, is works really well also.


----------



## Weasel7 (Sep 1, 2011)

I caught two crappie Friday on a size 6 Clouser florescent green head and body with gold flashabou, white bottom. Smallies liked it too.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Crappies eat emerging bugs like it was the most delicious snack for them.
At times they focus entirely on the surface nymph hatching activity and refuse anything else presented. In clear water like this reservoir, I have to go 5X to get them to hit with enthusiasm. I don't want to give away openly this upground reservoir in Lorain Co., but the crappies are all 9+ inches there and rather hard to catch in large #-s except during the awesome evening hatches.
If any of you interested PM me.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

The only reason I use size 8-10 flies for them is because I'm usually targeting small gills when I catch them... although yesterday and today I went more specifically for crappie. Used a minnow imitation I tie. Marabou tail, dubbed body, marabou collar. Bead chain eyes just in front of the collar. When wet/ stripped it looks just like a swimming minnow. Tail moving and everything. The ones I used yesterday and today were size 6.

Only caught 3 dinks yesterday... today I only caught 2 but only got about 10 casts in (had wife and kid with me.. really just going for a walk but I brought my rod)

They're a blast to catch, even when small. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just an FYI. If there is structure such as cattails, brush piles, etc near the shore. You don't nessicarely need to make far casts. I've noticed I've caught more Crappie near shore in ponds than out in the middle. Fly wise I'll use dries such as Adams when there are bugs on the surface. When there's a ripple on the surface I love Clowsers and wooly buggers work great. Good luck to ya and Tight Lines


----------

